# < SUPER LOW COST OPTIONS > ArmorAll Shield & Muc-Off detailer wax +



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Dodge again, it's only my second write up so bare with me.
In response to my first post regarding how dirty the back of the car get I decided I needed something a little move hydrophobic than CG Lava wax. Lava was great for the summer but I like something that beads much more during the winter.

You may well frown but I managed to get some ArmorAll shield and some Muc Off detailer Wax + for less than a 10£er so thought I may as well give them a go.



In preparation the car was cleaned and given a quick bath & detox.
Process as follows.

*Jet wash rinse with Karcher 2.2
*Snow foam (NoTouch). Left to dwell for 5-10mins.
*Jet wash rinse.
*Hand wash.
*Rinse.
*Decontam paint with Iron-X. Left to dwell then agitated with soft brush.
*Rinse.
*Clay (Megs & Megs Detail spray).[/SIZE]

*No polishing stage. 
I wanted to assess any finish/hiding properties.

*ArmorAll Shield applied to car.
Bodywork, bumper plastics etc etc.
I found the best way to apply was to use a microfibre demist pad. Apply a panel at a time and then remove straight away. I did try leaving a panel to cure for 20 mins and then buffed off it but this made removal awkward and left some smears. Only led to extra work and no obvious benefits (I'll explain soon).
The bonnet was coated 50:50 with AA Shield and Muc Off DW+.
This was so I could obtain a representative comparison.
The Boot lid was coated with AA Shield that had been left to cure for 20mins after application.



I get a feeling that these are most likely frowned upon products but I decided I wanted to make use of my sub-10er purchase. The only reason I completed this mini test was for people who are trying to get the best protection for the lowest effort and cost, maybe I could help. These two items are some of the cheapest I have bought and the easiest to use, so seemed to fit the bill.

I did find that the Shield didn't seem to clean the paint or polish in any way. I found some tar spots I had missed on the side skirts and applied some shield in a vain attempt to remove the tar. No success. 
I also attempted to correct some minor swirls, again no effect. Don't get me wrong I din't expect it to do anything but I just wanted to test it out. Some sealers I have used have shifted tar pretty well (I'm guessing due to their solvent content).



The Detailer wax seemed to be better on the tar but obviously still NG as a polish. Expected really. It was a much simpler product to remove and left a lovely clean streak free finish. I'll be sure to finish the bottle off without hesitation.



I have posed some shots of the finished car to give you an idea of finish to expect on white.. After the sealant was applied the finish seemed really good. Even the guys at work passed comment about it. I was extremely pleased. Sorry about the pictures it was getting dark.





















In typical form it rained over night. 
I took a quick picture to demonstrate the huge difference in beading between the coatings. Shield blew my mind (its like rainX for paint!). 
As soon as I drove away the car cleared of water everywhere apart from the left side of the bonnet/ Right side as you look at these images. This was the detailer Wax + side.





Hopefully I will get the opportunity to take some more pictures as I clean the car.
I would like pictures to; 
A) Show you how the car has held up in the rain and muddy roads.
B) Demonstrate how they perform during the cleaning process.

I must say that I am very very impressed with Shield. I have noticed how well it repels water, especially in the rain over the last few days. 
BONUS - the back of my car stays much cleaner now!! LOL 

Thanks for reading.

Cheers,
Dodge.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow nice one Dodge! Looks fantastic! Can't believe the beading of that armour all product too!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking really well Dodge


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

AA shield is a very good product can be used on any surface


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks lads.

I'll have some more pictures to post soon, when I get the time between the Xmas shopping this weekend to give it a wash. I must say I'm just sticking with Shield for Winter now. Works just as well on the wrapped roof, plastics and trims too. Yet to test it on the wheels though.

I even found a review on Auto Express saying it was the winner of their test. 
It beat some impressive kit such as Bilt and Colli gear too.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/63776/car-wax-and-car-polish-2013-group-test


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Shield is a great product. The wheel sealant thing they do is top notch as well. Worth a look if you're not fussed doing a wheels off detail.


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice write up. Look forward to a few updates to see how the products hold up


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Good descriptive write up. Car looks great! Like the registration too 
Good to know about shield! Might have to purchase some!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Look forward to updates...:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Shield is a great product. The wheel sealant thing they do is top notch as well. Worth a look if you're not fussed doing a wheels off detail.


Agreed, excellent product that really works well. I was sceptical at first but after giving it a go I'm a convert! My only problem with the wheel shield is its expense, I only managed to coat the faces of 8 wheels before the can was empty, it lasted me about 500 miles and really kept the crud off the wheels but once you wash it's gone. At £8 a can its not great value IMO.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

very good review mate good pictures nice beading shots that shield stuff works a treat might have to try some.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Aaaaaaargh - looks like one more sealant to try.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Been using shield for a while as was recommended by a work mate, I was impressed by how easy it is to apply and take off, just be warned not to over apply it. The first time I applied it I overdone it and the next day the car looked as if it was covered in droplets of tree sap! and the whole thing was very sticky. Simple hot water wash and it was gone. but I won't be over doing it again..lol


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

Let us know how long it lasts and what car wash you are using.I have collinite 476 on for 8 weeks now and been washed about 4 times with demon snow foam then demon wash and still beading the same as day 1.:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Really like yourbmw think they look nicer than the hatchback model . Ive got a sample of shield in the garage someone on here sent me i must try it at some point


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great write up fella and sound like the aa works very well


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

JDO330 said:


> Agreed, excellent product that really works well. I was sceptical at first but after giving it a go I'm a convert! My only problem with the wheel shield is its expense, I only managed to coat the faces of 8 wheels before the can was empty, it lasted me about 500 miles and really kept the crud off the wheels but once you wash it's gone. At £8 a can its not great value IMO.


True. It is a bit steep in price but I'd put it down as one of those products I would buy a load of if it was on offer. :thumb:


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

*Update (5-1-14)*

So guys after a short while here is a little update..

The car stays much much cleaner than it ever has. I made a complaint on 
another thread I wrote,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326194

and FINALLY I have my answer...I was so fed up of the back of the car getting really dirty and now it seems to take twice as long to get in the same state. So I'm really happy.



A closer view shows that the dirt tends to build in small droplets, which are very easy to clean off.



Firstly when it rains the beading is second to none. Look at the Shield side of the bonnet (such a markable difference, even on a slightly dirty car).



Shield performing well on a dirty car.



The beading on a dirty car (after rain).



Following those pictures I took the car down the street to try and give you some insight into the performance. At 30mph for 2-4mins the results are shown below.. The Shield side of the bonnet was almost dry. It's scary how addictive (and potentially dangerous) it is too watch the beadings flying off the paintwork as you drive..



The Cleaning:

I washed the car with some Bilt-Hamber Autofoam and the Megs Gold class shampoo. Followed by a quick dry off with an adsa microfibre drying towel.
I must say it was slightly awkward with the foam, because it tended to run off the car. I found that to minimise this, I couldn't dilute the foam any. Mind you this was my first go with this foam.
The results where great, so I got the camera out....

I also decided to give the GF's car a very quick pre winter- as its bloody neglected.

(Pics of both to follow)...

Cheers for reading,
Andrew...

P.s Heads up on Asda having:

* Rain-X 2-in-1 for £2 (I love rain x and this is ideal for top ups).
* WonderWheels 'U' for £2 (Cheap option for those quick cleans).

Seems a bargain to me.


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's a link to the Swift.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4389823#post4389823


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

beadings look pretty neat!


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Good job, will be interesting to see if it last through this bad weather!


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's how the 1er looks right now.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4390192#post4390192


----------

